# NSPR - Show Questions???



## SWA (Jan 12, 2007)

I was just wondering about the NSPR and have a couple questions about showing in their classes:

1. Does anyone know if there will be any NSPR Shows in our near Florida anytime this year?

2. For their Hunter/Jumper Classes, do they "have" to be undersaddle with an English Saddle, or would an Australian Saddle be "ok"?

3. Anyone know where to buy a "Small Pony" sized Australian Saddle?

4. Do you plan to show under NSPR this year? If so...What classes/where showing & any prep advice?

Thanks so much for any help.




:


----------



## Lewella (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi Tanya,

I don't know if any shows will be offering NSPR classes. There seemed to be a question at Convention as to if they would be offered at Congress again in 2007.

The rules for NSPR classes I think were published in the 2006 rule book supplement - you can request a copy of that from the home office or it should be available for download on the ASPC/AMHR website.

Lewella


----------



## SWA (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi Lewella,

Thanks so much. I'll go look up the rules from the ASPC/AMHR site. Thanks for the tip.



:

Whether there are any NSPR shows locally or not



: though, my niece still wants to show our pony mare, Classy at some Open Pony Shows...hopefully. So am still looking for a pony saddle for her...preferably an Australian Pony Saddle, but would settle for an English Pony Saddle too.



:

Do you know where or if anybody makes/sells Aussie Pony Saddles? If not, where would be the best place for the price to look for an English Pony Saddle? Actually, a matching Saddle/Bridle SET if possible too.

Thanks so much for your help.



:


----------



## Lewella (Jan 12, 2007)

I think Ozark Mountain Mini Tack carries a pony/mini sized Austrailian stock saddle. Can't remember what the price is though. I think they also carry pony/mini sized english saddle sets. Otherwise Nora Lukas of Black Birch Tack in MN can usually find whatever a person is looking for in pony sizes - her email is [email protected] When I needed an under 40 inch english girth she found one for me in no time flat and at a very good price.



:


----------



## SWA (Jan 12, 2007)

AWESOME! :aktion033: Thanks so much Lewella, for all your help!



:


----------



## Karen S (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi Tanya,

I know you are good friends with Arlyn Storey. Give her a call as she is the chairman of the NSPR committee and can give you more insight. Our club did give her a chance to preview this new program at our Daffodil Dandy show. Her horse is the only one right now that participated. I think this will be a good program once it catches on but right now it is going to have a hard time because there are not that many ponies in the program yet.

Karen


----------



## SWA (Jan 13, 2007)

Thank you Karen.



: Wow, I did not know there was only one horse last year. I've seen bits and pieces here and there and thought there were a great many others seriously active for it. I spoke with Arlyn only briefly the other day. I'll contact her again about the NSPR and see if there might be any way we can help there as well. Any advice on what exactly might need to be done?


----------



## Karen S (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi Tanya,

I know the jumps and standards are a lot larger than what we currently use for the Miniatures/Shetlands. Arlyn provided her own when they came to our club show (Arlyn lives south of me about 1 1/2 hrs), so you will need to be sure to get those measurements so that you can make them accordingly. We had good spectator participation that watched the exhibition but didn't hear of anyone wanting to jump on the bandwagon.

Like I said, I do think it will be a great program, and yes if more clubs would put in the few classes that are offered (since they are optional) they might get the participation that they are looking for.

Karen


----------



## SWA (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi Karen,

Thanks so much for the advice. I'll contact Arlyn for more. In addition to Arlyn though, as Committee Chair for the NSPR, do you know of any other Committee "Members" that I could possibly contact as well? How does one become a member of a committee for something like this, also for any of the other committees of the registry?

Thanks for all your help.



:


----------



## spazkat (Jan 16, 2007)

For riding tack by far the best place Ive found is Pony Only

They have tons of stuff specially made for the smaller ones... I had it recommended to my by people that show the teeny tiny welsh hunters, and have always have good luck there. Fantastic quality stuff, and very nice to deal with.


----------



## SWA (Jan 17, 2007)

spazkat said:


> For riding tack by far the best place Ive found is Pony Only
> 
> They have tons of stuff specially made for the smaller ones... I had it recommended to my by people that show the teeny tiny welsh hunters, and have always have good luck there. Fantastic quality stuff, and very nice to deal with.


Hi there! :saludando: Thanks so much for the new link. I'll pass this one, along with the other's I've received, to my sister in law. She's outfitting for my niece, so all the links everyone has sent are great, not just for tack for our mare, but also for show attire for my niece too. Thanks so much everyone.



:


----------



## CLC Stables (Jan 24, 2007)

We were going to lease a couple of small Arabian mares to breed to our Shetland Stallion, but decided against it because I just don't feel the market is going to be there.


----------

